# Too Much of a Good Thing?



## Fullogas

I've taking acidophilus almost daily since about late November of last year. Over the last few months I've noticed some side effects that I don't think are normal. I'm wondering if I may be taking too much acidophilus or if thats possible. The side effects don't seem like normal die-off reactions and they've lasted a very long time, since February. I notice they're definitely worse when I'm regular with the acidophilus.I currently take one Metagenics DF tablet at night before bed. I started taking it at night because I found it pretty much eliminated my night bloating and gas problem. Side effects include: 
Very urgent BMs after or even during mealsBM's are formed and mostly completeTremors in hands and thights that are pronounced after BMsDizzinessLethargy
 Some of these are Candida-like symptoms. I've switched back to a primarilly sugar-free diet as well. The upside is a toe-nail fungus I've had for years is almost entirely cleared up.Should I drop the acidophilus for a while?


----------



## pb4

No, you cannot OD on it....whatever isn't needed just dies off....if you're not taking it every single day religiously that in itself could be the problem causing your symptoms...do you have an bowel issues like IBS or IBD, Celiacs disease ect?Also, check out the ingredients on your probiotics, if it's got added junk like dyes, aspertame and things along those lines, then get a better probiotic.


----------



## janetmtt

FullogasAre you any better are you still experiencing the problems. Did you check out your labelling. Let us know how you are doing. I'm quite keen to try acidophilus but I'm a bit wary of trying anything new at the moment as I tend to have side effects from everything I take. Keep us informed.


----------



## momochan

Oh my god! The tremors thing, I thought no one else had that!I only get that when I take too much in one day. And if I take too much it helps with the good bacteria a little "too" much and I end up having the urgency to go to the bathroom, although it's usually well-formed, the urgency hurts and it's usually a couple of trips to the bathroom. I wouldn't recommend cutting it out completely but cut it down a bit. Maybe just one in the morning.


----------

